# Heute Fernsehtipp: 21:00 Uhr Traumpfade



## JJJ (13. August 2012)

Hallo an alle Transalpler,

heute Abend Fernsehtipp auf Bayern3, 21:00 Uhr "Traumpfade"

Bericht über die "Albrecht-Route"

Es grüßt


----------



## Epitax (13. August 2012)

Thx, DVR ist schon programmiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. August 2012)

Ein neuer Bericht oder ein alter?


----------



## JJJ (13. August 2012)

Hi, 
keine Ahnung ob das ein alter Bericht ist, hier der Auszug aus der Beschreibung:

Traumpfade

Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen.
230 Kilometer ist er lang, sechs Tage ist man unterwegs und es sind insgesamt 11.000 Höhenmeter, die es zu überwinden gilt. Die Strecke mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen verlangt einiges an Fahrtechnik und Kondition. Das Bayerische Fernsehen begleitet Tassilo Seitz bei seinem Versuch, die Alpen zu bezwingen. Auf der sogenannten "Albrecht Route" will der Oberbayer Tassilo Seitz seinen jahrelang gehegten Traum wahr machen. Die ersten Kilometer sind noch zum Eingewöhnen: Von Garmisch geht es unterhalb der Zugspitze über den Eibsee nach Leermoos und von dort weiter über den Fernpass hinüber nach St. Anton. Spätestens am zweiten Tag spürt jeder Alpencrossler die Beine immer mehr. Die nächsten Tage durch die Berge folgen einem festen, immer härter werdenden Rhythmus: morgens steile Anstiege, am späten Nachmittag rasche Abfahrten ins Tal. Die Königsetappe und der höchsten Punkt der Tour, der Fimbapass auf 2.608 Metern Höhe - mit den wunderschönen Blicken ins Engadin, ist eine Extrembelastung und Grenzerfahrung für Tassilo. Fast 400 Höhenmeter muss das Rad getragen werden. Natürlich könnte man an vielen Stellen mit Gondel und Bus schummeln. Aber das kommt für Tassilo trotz Wintereinbruch, mehreren Stürzen und Dauerregen nicht in Frage. Dafür begegnet er auch auf diesen schwierigen Passagen immer wieder interessanten Menschen: Von dem Schnitzer Gerhard Casari in Imst, der Weltklassekletterin Christine Schranz in Landeck, dem Brunnenbauer Gisep Derung in Scuol oder der Rangerin Seraina Campell im einzigen Schweizer Nationalpark erfährt der 30-Jährige über die Region viel mehr als auf einer Autofahrt über die Alpen. Und als in Italien der Himmel endlich aufreißt und das Ziel - der Gardasee - sichtbar wird, weiß Tassilo: Das Ziel war alle Strapazen wert.


----------



## dede (13. August 2012)

soweit ich weiß ist auch ein kurzes Interview mim Albi (als Namensgeber der Route) dabei....


----------



## Catsoft (13. August 2012)

Dann kenne ich ihn noch nicht. Menno, wann kann ich endlich wieder früher ins Bett? Erst Tour (abendliche Aufzeichnung), dann Olympia und jetzt ab dem 18. die Vuelta.


----------



## fasj (13. August 2012)

Tja das mit dem Aufnehmen ging daneben.

Im Netz hab ich das nicht gefunden, weiß jemand vielleicht einen Platz ?
fasj


----------



## micha555 (13. August 2012)

Bei mir auch Aufnahmefehler, habe irgendeinen Käse im ersten aufgenommen. Und wenn man die Mediathek mal braucht, ist die sendung nicht drin :-(((
Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## mqaglus1 (14. August 2012)

Für den, der endlich mehr über Ziegeneis, geschnitzte Holzmasken, das Klettern und Rotwild (das Lebende) im Schweizer Nationalpark wissen wollte, war der Film sicher nicht schlecht.
Das Mountainbiken kam hier aber eindeutig zu kurz. Hintenraus ging den Filmemachern dann auch die Puste aus, ratzfatz war plötzlich der Gardasee erreicht. So läuft ein Bike-Alpencross nicht. 
Da lob ich mir Schymiks Alpencross auf der Albrecht-Route, so siehts doch wirklich aus.

Und schönen Gruß an unseren Pfadfinder Albi. 
Wir Westerwälder Michels machen uns dann demnächst sicher auf zu deiner Route V2 und 
freuen uns schon auf Bircher Müsli in Lü statt Ziegeneis und das Rotwild (das Fahrende) im  sonnigen Val Mora.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## cxfahrer (14. August 2012)

Ich hab zweimal reingezappt und gleich wieder rausgezappt - Ziegenkäse, Trachtengruppen in Bormio, Asphaltstrasse runterschleichen ....manmanman.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. August 2012)

Ich fand den Film absolut enttäuschend. Was die Faszination eines Alpencross ausmacht, kommt überhautp nicht raus. Es wurde nicht die Schönheit der Strecke gezeigt, kein Murmeltier, nichts. Ja, und nach der Montozzo-Scharte kommt der Gardasee...für die, die die Streckenführung nicht so genau kennen. Da war damals der Film vom BR, der eine Tour mit MattesM gezeigt hat, wesentlich netter.
Also, ihr hab alle nix verpasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (14. August 2012)

Ich denk das (filmische) Hauptproblem dabei war, daß es fast die ganze Strecke lang gepißt hat.....
Aber ja, der Film war jetzt nicht der Bringer.....


----------



## DoubleU (14. August 2012)

Ich denke auch, daß das nicht als MTB-Film durchgeht. Ich hab zwar nebenbei am PC bis zum Ende durchgehalten, hab aber viel über Schnitzerei, Rohrbruch-Lauschangriff, komisch gekleidete graue Mäuse mit Bommeln auf dem Rücken und diverses andere gelernt als ich überhaupt je wissen wollte.


----------



## allert (14. August 2012)

Schon die Ankündigung 230Km und 11000 Höhenmeter müssen einem hellhörig machen. Ich habs trotzdem angeschaut und fand es ok und zumindest waren mal wieder Moutainbiker im Fernsehen präsent (ausserhalb Olympia), wenn auch nur im BR. Dass die Faszination AX nicht wirklich rüberkommt ist natürlich richtig.

Was ich gar nicht verstanden habe war, dass er lieber über den Umbrail gekurbelt ist statt über das Val Mora. Selbst bei schlechtem Wetter ist das immer noch besser und auch nicht gefärlicher.


----------



## Denzinger (14. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film absolut enttäuschend. Was die Faszination eines Alpencross ausmacht, kommt überhautp nicht raus. Es wurde nicht die Schönheit der Strecke gezeigt, kein Murmeltier, nichts. Ja, und nach der Montozzo-Scharte kommt der Gardasee...für die, die die Streckenführung nicht so genau kennen. Da war damals der Film vom BR, der eine Tour mit MattesM gezeigt hat, wesentlich netter.
> Also, ihr hab alle nix verpasst!


 
Fand den Beitrag auch überhaupt nicht gut, zumal wir die Strecke zum Teil dieses Jahr schon gefahren sind.
Murmeltiere kamen schon vor in Form eines Gulasch!


----------



## DoubleU (14. August 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Murmeltiere kamen schon vor in Form eines Gulasch!



Das hat mich auch genervt. Kurz vorher die gleiche Tussi in Sachen geheucheltem "Wildtierschutz/Beobachtung" unterwegs und dann erst mal ein kräftiges Murmeltiergulasch...Schizophren, aber das sah man ihr schon irgendwie vorher an bzw. hörte es raus.


----------



## Catsoft (14. August 2012)

Gelöscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (14. August 2012)

Mag zwar für Manchen etwas seltsam anmuten, aber Murmeltiergulasch stand/steht in den Alpen eigtl. überall auf dem traditionellen (!) Speiseplan - ist Wild wie jedes andere auch....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. August 2012)

Hab mich nur aufgeregt... und ärger mich immer noch... 
Ich habe bereits mehrere Berichte der "Traumpfade" gesehen, allesamt fand ich sie gut und interessant, aber dieser Bericht war überflüssig. Schade.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. August 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Mag zwar für Manchen etwas seltsam anmuten, aber Murmeltiergulasch stand/steht in den Alpen eigtl. überall auf dem traditionellen (!) Speiseplan - ist Wild wie jedes andere auch....


 
Murmeltiere sind FREUNDE - keeiiiin Futter!


----------



## dede (14. August 2012)

Keine Angst, bin kein Wildesser (und das inkludiert auch die kleinen Bergratten, ok, sind eigtl. alpine Erdhörnchen ))


----------



## tintinMUC (14. August 2012)

.. und lecker! ;-)


----------



## JJJ (14. August 2012)

Hallo Biker !

Sorry, wenn ich das vorher gewußt hätte, hätte ich die Sendung nicht so lautstark angekündigt.
Fand es auch echt entäuschend !
Na ja, hinterher ist man meistens schlauer

So long - Grüße von JJ


----------



## Epitax (14. August 2012)

Hallo JJJ!
Konntest du ja auch nicht wissen, trotzdem vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## muddymartin (14. August 2012)

Die Reportage war extrem lahm und dann diese "rein zufälligen Begegnungen" ohne irgendeinen Zusammenhang zum AX...nevig. Eigentlich hätte man schon nach den 5 Kugeln Ziegeneis ausschalten können.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. August 2012)

Ne, super, danke für den Hinweis! Kann ja jeder ausschalten, dem´s nicht gefällt! So war ja die Kritik am Film nun echt nicht gemeint!


----------



## dertutnix (14. August 2012)

mir hat gerade dieses über den "tellerraund schauen" gefallen. dieses zusammenwirken von radfahren und kontakt zur region war zumindest für mich überraschend positiv. 

ABER: definitiv hätte aber die reihe "traumpfade" eine andere reportage mit dem bike verdient gehabt.
UND: sicher war es mit der erwartung auf einen reinen mtb-film enttäuschend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (14. August 2012)

Machen wir es kurz: Es war quasi ein typisches BR-Filmchen, mit belanglosem und oberflächlichem heile Welt Geblubber, usw. Leider.

Trotzdem auch von mir danke an den TE wg. des Tipps.


----------



## j.wayne (14. August 2012)

Ich habs bis zum Ende durchgehalten, vielleicht auch in der Hoffnung das es noch besser wird. Aber schon zum Start die Nummer mit dem Ziegenpeter da hätte mir alles klar sein müssen. 
Vor allem hätte ich auf nem Alpencross was anderes zu tun als mit einem die Ziegen zu melken, mit nem andern hässliche Fratzen zu schnitzen, klettern usw usw. 
Das übern Tellerrand schaun und sülzige Geschwafel stört mich immer mehr beim Bayrischen. Die Labern echt jede Sendung tot.


----------



## fasj (14. August 2012)

Hallo,
um den BR nicht ganz blank stehen zu lassen.
Den Bericht fand ich nicht ganz schlecht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h8cvS1nLIkc

Vorallem die Zusammenfassung am Schluss.
Leben und Leben lassen....


fasj


----------



## Deleted 87379 (14. August 2012)

Ich habe nur einen Teil gesehen und überzeugt hat mich der Beitrag auch nicht. Ich glaube gar, dass bei solchen Berichten, dass die gefilmten mehr gefahren werden, als fahren oder gar gehen. Wie es auch nur immer wieder so schön klappt, dass man genau die richtigen Leute trifft. Alles arangiert.


----------



## tintinMUC (14. August 2012)

Dizzzy schrieb:


> ...Wie es auch nur immer wieder so schön klappt, dass man genau die richtigen Leute trifft. Alles arangiert.


natürlich ist da alles "arrangiert" .. wo lebt ihr denn? Traumpfade ist eine Unterhaltungssendung für jedermann und kein reality hard-core bike-Magazin - und bei der Sendung geht es eben mehr um Land-und-Leute als um Schwierigkeitsgrade von Traumtrails ganz hinten links, die noch niemand kennt oder um wie-hab-ich-den-abgebrochenen-Umwerfer-repariert Details. Ausser uns interessiert doch sowas niemanden. 

Aber ansonsten war es doch ganz nett ... waren doch ein paar ganz nette Bilder dabei


----------



## Nuvolo (14. August 2012)

Die Albrecht-Route ist doch sowieso total überbewertet. 

Interessant fand ich auch die Fahrkünste des Bikers. Der Junge ist als Bergfüherer konditionell sicher top. Hat sich aber 2 Mal heftig auf Leichtpisten abgelegt.

Oder lag es am Cube mit den weißen Nobby Nicks? Nicht alpencrosstauglich das Bike?


----------



## bobo2606 (14. August 2012)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> natürlich ist da alles "arrangiert" .. wo lebt ihr denn? Traumpfade ist eine Unterhaltungssendung für jedermann und kein reality hard-core bike-Magazin - und bei der Sendung geht es eben mehr um Land-und-Leute als um Schwierigkeitsgrade von Traumtrails ganz hinten links, die noch niemand kennt oder um wie-hab-ich-den-abgebrochenen-Umwerfer-repariert Details. Ausser uns interessiert doch sowas niemanden.
> 
> Aber ansonsten war es doch ganz nett ... waren doch ein paar ganz nette Bilder dabei


 
Rischtisch!!!

Und mal ehrlich ich bin schon froh, dass die die "Geheimtipps" im Massenmedium Fernsehen nicht extrem breitgetreten werden.
Ich hab schon genug von Schmidbauers "Gipfeltreffen", bei dem fast jeder Geheimtipp aus meiner Gegend prästeniert wurde. Allein bin ich dort seitdem nicht mehr.
Schön wenn unser Sport präsentiert wird. Aber alles allen zeigen? Muss nicht sein. Meine persönliche Meinung.....

Servus,
bobo


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2012)

mqaglus1 schrieb:


> ...
> Da lob ich mir Schymiks Alpencross auf der Albrecht-Route, so siehts doch wirklich aus. ...


Carstens Filme sind auch nicht gerade die Referenz, wenn es darum geht, die Stimmung eines Alpencrosses zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Sie driften gerne mal in Richtung Fraxn ab und sind zu sehr auf das Radel fokusiert. Das drumherum fehlt ein bisserl.

Richtig gut war tatsächlich der Bericht zur Tour von MattesM nach Cortina vor ein paar Jahren. Den gibt es mittlerweile auch irgendwo auf youtube. Auch der Film über die Heckmaier-Strecke war interessant wegen der tollen Flugaufnahmen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## tintinMUC (15. August 2012)

Mattes hat gerade einen neuen BR-Film mit Harald zusammen in den Dolos gedreht ... auf den bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (15. August 2012)

Meine Güte, wird hier wieder abgelästert  Ich fand's toll dass auch mal über den Tellerrand geschaut wurde und auch wie positiv der MTB-Alpenüberquerer der Allgemeinheit rübergebracht wurde. Dass es nach der Montozzoscharte gleich zum Lago ging lies mich allerdings auch ein wenig schmunzeln.


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2012)

Meine Mutter hat den Bericht gesehen (ich nicht, deshalb habe ich auch nicht gelästert) und sie sagt, dass es ihr gefallen hat. Also zumindest für Nicht-Biker scheint das genau das richtige gewesen zu sein, um ihnen mal unsere Welt zu zeigen.


----------



## transalbi (16. August 2012)

Na wenigstens hatte die "zufällige" Begegnung mit mir am Ende des Beitrages etwas mit Transalp zu tun.
Ansonsten war ich auch enttäuscht, dass das Thema Alpencross an sich sehr zu kurz kam. Ich vermute stark, dass die vielen zusammenhanglosen Gesprächsbeiträge über die örtlichen Tourismusvereine zustande kamen, weil die eine Kofinanzierung leisten mussten. Und sich auf der Gegenseite präsentieren durften.

Albi


----------

